# kohoilla



## Gavril

Kiitoksia paljon etukäteen neuvostanne.

_Iso aalto kohoili meren alta.

Aallot kohoilivat myrskyn myllertämässä meressä.
(Sanotaan myös muuten "myrskyinen meri"?)

Savupatsas kohoili tehtaan piipusta.

Lippu kohoili tuulessa.

Purje kohoili myrskyssä.

Tämä kunta kohoilee luovuudella!_

One more question: is there a transitive equivalent of the word _kohoilla_?


----------



## JukkaT

_



Iso aalto kohoili merellä.

Click to expand...

__



Aallot kohoilivat myrskyn myllertämässä meressä

Click to expand...

/myrskyn myllertämällä merellä/myrskyisessä meressä/myrskyisellä merellä._

_



Savupatsas kohosi tehtaan piipusta.

Click to expand...

 _Althought some people say that _kohota_ and _kohoilla_ are synonymous, to me _kohoilla_ means that the movement is cyclic (with _kohota_ it is continuous).

_



Lippu kohoili tuulessa.

Click to expand...

__



Purje kohoili myrskyssä. 

Click to expand...

 _I don't think that _kohoilla_ is good verb in this sentence. (Of course if you mean that the sail goes up and down, then it's ok).

_



Tämä kunta kohoilee luovuudella!

Click to expand...

 _Maybe _kohota_ or _nousta_ would be fine.



> is there a transitive equivalent of the word _kohoilla_?


 No (the transitive equivalent for _kohota_ is _kohottaa_)


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> I don't think that _kohoilla_ is good verb in this sentence. (Of course if you mean that the sail goes up and down, then it's ok).



I meant that the sail is billowing in the wind (i.e., essentially the same motion that a flag makes when the wind is blowing). Would _kohoilla_ be correct in that case?

One other question: would you say that _kohoilla_ and _aaltoilla_ are synonymous in the contexts I've given?


----------



## JukkaT

Gavril said:


> I meant that the sail is billowing in the wind (i.e., essentially the same motion that a flag makes when the wind is blowing). Would _kohoilla_ be correct in that case?


 No, it would be _pullistella_ or _lepattaa. Lepattaa_ is also used with flags. _Lippu lepatti tuulessa._



Gavril said:


> One other question: would you say that _kohoilla_ and _aaltoilla_ are synonymous in the contexts I've given?


 You can say _Meri aaltoili myrskyssä/tuulessa_. But you can't substitute _kohoilla_ with _aaltoilla_. _Aallot aaltoilivat myrskyn myllertämässä meressä._


----------



## hui

_Iso aalto __kohoili meren alta._ *kohosi merestä.*
_
Aallot kohoilivat__ *velloivat *myrskyn myllertämässä meressä.

_


----------



## Hakro

JukkaT said:


> No, it would be _pullistella_ or _lepattaa. Lepattaa_ is also used with flags. _Lippu lepatti tuulessa._


As a sailor, I'd agree about _lepattaa_ (depending on the context of course).


----------

